# ovarian hyperstimulation - help



## laramay (May 31, 2005)

Hi

I am taking clomid and am on my 1st cycle.  I already have one child concieved onClomid 1st cycle.

This time I have felt very ill and have had a lot of pain on my left side kind of by my hip.  I have been to the Dr who thinks it could be ovarian hyperstimulation or an eptopic.  My questions are

What is ovarian hyperstimulation?  Does this mean I wont be able to take clomid anymore?  Can I still get pg on a cycle that has had ovarian hyperstimulation?

Thanks very much if you can help me at all.  I'm rather worried as I dont ovulate at all by myself.

Lara x


----------



## spooner (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Laramay

I am not a fertility nurse but i can tell you what happened to me.
I had OHSS on Clomid which is apparently very rare. I was not allowed to take it anymore after that but i did get a natural pg the month after it. OHSS can be a good sign as it means you have more chance of getting pg this month. 
Be very careful though - drink lots of water, keep an eye on how much urine you are passing as it can slow down dramatically, and if you are at all concerned go striaght to A&E - i ended up being hospitalised with it so i think i was a rare case indeed.

All the very best and i hope that this month you get your dream come true.

Lots of Love 

Spooner x


----------



## JJR (Jan 18, 2005)

Hi,

I to have pain the the area you are talking about, i got it all the time while on clomid, i put it down to the clomid kick starting my ovaries, i would say if the pain is so bad then ask about a scan to see what is going on.

I always knew when i was Oing from the pain, so used it to my advantage, but you need to get it checked out if it gets really bad as it can be quite a serious problem in some ladies.

Julie


----------



## laramay (May 31, 2005)

Thank you so much ladies   I phoned the hospital yesterday morning to see if I can get to see the Consultant.  The usual lady is apparently away so had to leave a message with a different lady to give to the consultant,  I havent heard anything back  

Thank you for your help!

Good luck

Lara x


----------

